# New 2tb upgrade 5900rpm ok or 7200 best ?



## bob1xxx (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok whats best a 5900 or 7200 speed , Im going from 1tb to 2tb . The 5900rpm drive are cheaper but would it be worth for better performance to get the 7200 or it really would matter with tivo hd? Thanks for any useful replies


----------



## bob1xxx (Jun 16, 2010)

My Bumpola, common guys some one out there in Tivo Ville has to know what best 5900 or 7200 rpm drives , Hello?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

7200 rpm won't give you any better performance than a 5900 rpm drive in a Tivo. Neither will more cache memory on the drive. The 5900 rpm drive would be the better choice, IMHO, because it will run quieter and cooler.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> 7200 rpm won't give you any better performance than a 5900 rpm drive in a Tivo. Neither will more cache memory on the drive. The 5900 rpm drive would be the better choice, IMHO, because it will run quieter and cooler.


Some 5400 drives can have a problem booting up a TiVo, don't know anything about 5900 drives.


----------



## bob1xxx (Jun 16, 2010)

I saw tiger direct had a hitachi 7200rpm 2tb on sale after rebate for 109.00 so I pulled the trigger last night. Right now I've got a 1tb WD green hardrive (don't know if it 7200 or 5900 ) But it can be a bit lagging when I un pause a show I'm watching (slow mo talking for a few second when I push play) I think that has to do green power down crap WD dumps on all there drives the Hitachi did mention any of the "green" nonsense so hopefully it will be a little better performer..


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

It's my understanding several people on here posess a copy of the 2TB "Broflovski" / Hybrid TiVo HD Image. I am asking for you to share it with me. Pretty Please?

I have spent months trying to get a hold of anything that would let me use the full capacity of the 2TB drives I bought for my TiVo HD (TCD652160) units. I consider this a last-resort.

I already spent my money on WD20EADS drives, which are already in-use and working perfectly (except that I'm only able to use half of the capacity). There's no point in telling me about dvr_dude on eBay, or pointing me to any of the web shops selling pre-imaged drives, as I already have the drives I bought, which were purchased BEFORE any of these options were available (I was OK with 1/2 capacity at the time, given the price I got on the drives). I already tried the efnet/ftp route, but that did not provide anything that addresses the >1TB issue.

I promise to abide by the author's wishes that the image not be made publicly accessable (keeping it off all the public file-sharing sites that I have been searching for it on, etc.)

Any responses, whether yay or nay, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bob1xxx (Jun 16, 2010)

tcfcameron said:


> It's my understanding several people on here posess a copy of the 2TB "Broflovski" / Hybrid TiVo HD Image. I am asking for you to share it with me. Pretty Please?
> 
> I have spent months trying to get a hold of anything that would let me use the full capacity of the 2TB drives I bought for my TiVo HD (TCD652160) units. I consider this a last-resort.
> 
> ...


Wierd ? I've currently got a Western digital green 2tb drive in my tivo (hitachi too hot and loud) . Tivo shows 300+ hours of hd programing which is the max for a 2tb drive and I used instant cake and my tivo recognized with zero issue?


----------



## bob1xxx (Jun 16, 2010)

No I ve only got the Image for the standard Tivo Hd not the xl


----------

